# Pseudo Tapering and Triple Tubing My Way aka With Just One Tube



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Well I love to make these experimenting.

And after experimenting i'm using them a lot.

You have just one single light tube and you want want more speed with the same ammo and tube or to preserve that snappiness on heavier ammo or just for fun?
Solution could be my way of making pseudo tapering and triple tubes.

With only one tube and two constrictor knots.

Mandatory: you know how to make a good constrictor knot, you know how to calculate your tubing length. And a jig of your preference.

Well try my way!

This how I start. Just use one tube and make all calculations so one tube will go into the pouch slot, the other two will be the big engine to go to the forks









Measure again and take note (pen, pencil, whatever)









Insert the pouch and take your measurement again









Start tying knots at the end of each tubing. Picture is self explanatory









Here the triple









Here the pseudo









After some shots some improvements can be done tying more knots on the pouch and on the fork tubes so to lock and don't wig a lot your tubes. Especially for the triples.

Hope you like it.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice.. the last Pseudo set up looks like it would be fast as heck with heavier ammo !!. Much faster than single pseudo set ups for sure

How is the service life on the Pseudos, better than single pseudo tube life ?

To neaten things up I may use one cuff with a constrictor knot to encase both pseudo pieces, the pouch tied as usual. ? ... just thinking out loud as usual ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mostho,

A couple of questions ... What size tubes have you used with this tube method and what size are on the slingshot now that we are looking at?

When I get home from work I'm going to set up a sling with this configuration .......You may be REALLY on to something for more power and speed than a looped at just a little more pull poundage depending on the length of the pseudos you make ... I plan on making mine pseudos about 2-2.5 inches.

Also, how are you liking that slingshot, I'm loving mine, it is very, very comfortable.and being stainless it is as tough as a Dankung !

wll


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

wll said:


> Very nice.. the last Pseudo set up looks like it would be fast as heck with heavier ammo !!. Much faster than single pseudo set ups for sure
> 
> How is the service life on the Pseudos, better than single pseudo tube life ?
> 
> ...


Well the lifespan of these are pretty much the same for the simplest way (these) for the pseudos.
To have more serviceable life there are few hints that helps 1) like cuffing those two tubes with a piece of tube then tightened the constrictor or 2) cuffing the long tube where it should be attached the end tube, then over both a cuff and over the cuff constrictor. This will help direct friction of the tubes, ergo less cutting from the string, ergo more life.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

wll said:


> Mostho,
> 
> A couple of questions ... What size tubes have you used with this tube method and what size are on the slingshot now that we are looking at?
> 
> ...


These are 1632 tubes, very fast but not much power.
Tapering with With 2040 and 1842 they start to become really powerful. 
Tapering With 1745 and 2050 you can start gunning lead if you wish at good speed.

This slingshot is the very best of Chinese production IMO, or simply the best for its price. For this reason I bought three. I use them banded in OTT, TTF, the same with tubes, any configuration since they are really sturdy and well done. And cheap.
Close second the classic cold bend Dankung.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

mostho said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Mostho,
> ...


Thank you for the info on the tubes --- Yes ... IMHO that slingshot is a MAJOR sleeper for the quality you get. I have a couple and ordered three more just because ;- )

I find myself using this sling and my Cheapo Wire $4.54 slings a lot.. I use the cheapo because I can climb on rocks with it in my hands and don't care if it gets scratched up or whatever. It is also strong as heck and will take whatever elastic configuration you through at it

I may set up a Cheapo using your "Double Pseudo" set up this afternoon too ;- )

Again, thank you for the info !

wll


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

wll said:


> Very nice.. the last Pseudo set up looks like it would be fast as heck with heavier ammo !!. Much faster than single pseudo set ups for sure
> 
> How is the service life on the Pseudos, better than single pseudo tube life ?
> 
> ...


I had the same thought as well about using 2 cuffs. Constrictor knot or an extra tie would no doubt be a necessity. Orrr I wonder if double layering the cuffs would work. hmmmm


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.. the last Pseudo set up looks like it would be fast as heck with heavier ammo !!. Much faster than single pseudo set ups for sure
> ...


The more I played around the more I like Mostho's way. I will use cuffs and a constrictor knot around the cuff as Mostho suggested.

wll


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

wll said:


> The more I played around the more I like Mostho's way. I will use cuffs and a constrictor knot around the cuff as Mostho suggested.
> 
> wll


let me know if you liked it...


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

What are the cuffs you are referring too?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

bcuyle said:


> What are the cuffs you are referring too?


Here is a video I made on using 1745 tube cuffs to attach the pouch to the bands. 




Cheers!


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> bcuyle said:
> 
> 
> > What are the cuffs you are referring too?
> ...


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

May I ask what style of pouch you are using. It looks like it is quite tapered at the tie point.


----------

